# True Life: Im a MMA Fighter



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's on MTV now for those who are interested.


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks man I'll check that out.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice Thanks!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats Kit Cope. his record is 2-4 and he was once engaged to m future wife lol

His Muay Thai Record was good(23-1, 9 KO


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

sweet they're following frankie edgar around also


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

NCC said:


> Thats Kit Cope. his record is 2-4 and he was once engaged to m future wife lol
> 
> His Muay Thai Record was good(23-1, 9 KO


lol really?


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lol really?


lol it was a joke.. he didnt mean his current wife.. 
by future wife he meant Gina Carano


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

bail3yz said:


> lol it was a joke.. he didnt mean his current wife..
> by future wife he meant Gina Carano


Yessir Gina is the one.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn i missed it! It will come on again, MTV repeats all there shows a billion times.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lol really?


lol sooo gullible, I hope they show a re-run after 12. :confused05:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

NCC said:


> Thats Kit Cope. his record is 2-4 and he was once engaged to m future wife lol
> 
> His Muay Thai Record was good(23-1, 9 KO


BLASPHEMY!!! Gina will be my future ex wife!!!


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> BLASPHEMY!!! Gina will be my future ex wife!!!


sorry guys, gina doesnt know it yet, but she's already engaged to me :thumb02:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

it was ok...


----------

